

Underwear Startups Have Investors Hot and Bothered - Morticai
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/25/underwear-startups-have-investors-hot-and-bothered/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1462_-7220147108821270012

======
jseliger
MeUndies sounds great. I'm amazed at the relative quality and price of pants
(from Bonobos.com) and shirts (the Micro Modal models from ribbedtee.com)
available online relative to the quality of their equivalents in stores.

------
bau5
Anyone know if boxers or briefs are equal from a health standpoint or if one
is better?

